# My old store.....



## webbie (Nov 18, 2005)

This is a panorama of part of my stove shop - sold the business in 1998, but it is still there and a top-notch store...

look up Stoveworks in Medford NJ if you want to visit there.


----------



## BS-N (Nov 21, 2005)

Not a bad place to go to every day for work.


----------



## seaken (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice store Craig. I can't tell what's under that copper hood because of the light coming from the window. Was that a barbeque area?

Here's some shots of my store, which is still a work in progress.


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

seaken said:
			
		

> Nice store Craig. I can't tell what's under that copper hood because of the light coming from the window. Was that a barbeque area?
> 
> Here's some shots of my store, which is still a work in progress.



Your place is really nice...

The copper hood was our "wall of fire" which we created ourselves with 4 gas log sets on 2 levels. Our other store had an "Island" with 6 gas logs including double sided that has a hood hanging from the ceiling....

Our installer built the hood, which was installed over wonderboard and steel studs. A 12" chimney vented the thing, but I had to install a small piece of glass at the top front hanging down about 6" to avoid smoke rolling out.

It was neat cause we could show the products to a lot of people at one time...


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2005)

Great store Sean. My friend just installed a Valor gas fireplace. It has the most realistic flames and glowing embers I've ever seen from gas. Very nice stoves.


----------



## seaken (Nov 21, 2005)

Okay, now that I know what it is I think I can see the gas log sets when I look closer. That's a good idea. I never thought much of displaying gas log sets as cold displays but could never figure a good way to do burning displays. We lease our space so we are somewhat restricted from doing as you did with a make-your-own. We decided to not sell many log sets instead.

Sean



			
				Webmaster said:
			
		

> seaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seaken (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you. I have a lot of help from my wife and mother-in-law with the decorating. I am still working on the contruction. I got it done just enough to get into the burning season. Now I'm too busy to finish up. It will have to wait till spring.

Yes, Valor has been a nice unit for us. It fits into very small places and upgrades old victorian houses very nicely. I'll post a couple of recent jobs we did with the Valor. 

Sean




			
				BeGreen said:
			
		

> Great store Sean. My friend just installed a Valor gas fireplace. It has the most realistic flames and glowing embers I've ever seen from gas. Very nice stoves.


----------

